# Foxconn code P5 ???



## jwhert

my computer was working fine yesterday until i took it apart to put in a new cd drive and hard drive i sourced from an old computer.   Hook it all back up and now it will not display anything.  the monitor just keeps flashing like its in stand by w/ no signal.  The motherboard normally displays FF  and now it's showing P5


any ideas?


----------



## Bodaggit23

Put it back the way you found it and see if it boots, first thing.

What kind of hard drives? IDE or SATA?

If they're both IDE, you probably just need to change the jumper settings on both drives, one Master (your original drive, with Windows on it) 
and one Slave (the additional drive you're trying to add).


----------



## jwhert

they are sata drives, i have 2 set up and i just added this third

first thing i did was unhook the new items and try it but it still didnt work, i have both computers apart right now i'm gonna start from scratch after work and see what happens.  Maybe I'll have better luck when I'm not so tired and frustrated


----------



## jwhert

now i'm getting a 7F code


----------



## jwhert

lights and fans come on, cpu fan comes on and gets warm, vid card fan comes on and the card gets warm...it seems to me like its going to be a mobo prob


----------



## bomberboysk

When you put in a new drive....did you check that you did not accidentally disconnect GPU or CPU power connectors? Sometimes those can come loose... What sorta specs are we talking about though? (PSU/CPU/Mobo/Memory/GPU)


----------



## jwhert

it has to slots for the vid card, if i put it in one slot it shows d5 in the other slot it shows 7F


----------



## jwhert

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz
CORSAIR XMS2 DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (4 x 1GB)
OCZ GameXStream 700W
Foxconn AM2 NVIDIA nForce 590 SLI
GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit



that was the setup when i started this post

i have bought another processor...the same one
a new gigabyte mobo and it still doesnt work, i will take my graphics card out tomorrow and see if integrated works, maybe that's the prob because i put in a completely new mobo/processor and it worked no problem but i wasn't happy w/out the graphics card...maybe mines messed up


----------



## jwhert

well, using that new setup w/ integrated graphics and no vid card....it works....now i have to figure out if its all 3 pieces or just the vid card that went out on me


----------



## Lanther

According to the manual for my Foxconn board 7F  means that a critical error occurred during the last boot attempt.  Didn't see a P5 error code but D5 means the motherboard can't detect the video card properly.


----------



## jwhert

well, this all makes sense, but it sucks.  Thanks for gettin me those codes.


----------



## jwhert

the motherboard has 2 slots for the vid card, if i put it in the bottom one it says 7F and if i put it in the top one it says 5d    I can't figure out this problem...Here is what I've tried since last time I posted.  new processor (same as before AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ Windsor 3.0GHz)  and I put my 8800GT back in there and it gives me the two codes i said above.  i put a cheap gt220 or something like that in and it started right up FF display and everything no problem but i didnt want that crappy of a card so i took it back and get a gtx275 in and now in both slots it just keeps cycling through some codes not stayin on any code long enough to read and this is continuous.  If i move the card around I might get a 7F.  With all this added info any more suggestions. The problem is still the same, it acts like its working (fans lights and everything come on but no display)


----------



## jwhert

So at 7F i guess its waiting for user input or something so i press F1 and then it changes to FF (normal running) but i still cannot get a picture on my monitor


----------



## JlCollins005

make sure your video card is seated properly and does the 220 require external power like a 6 pin if not maybe the psu isnt strong enough to power all the new hardware and video card, try unpluggin power from the extra hdd or all hdds but the one your os is on, and your cd/dvd drives and plug the video card in starting to look like the powersupply cant handle all the devices


----------



## jwhert

the psu is an OCZ GameXStream 700W and while i'm doing this testing it is sittin out of the case on my desk w/ nothing but the mobo ram cpu gpu


----------



## jwhert

i had the psu for a lil over 2 years w/ it powering my 8800GT just fine and now it still works just fine except the video card......is this something that happens often, the psu failing to work but workign w/ everything else


----------



## jwhert

replaced the psu with a thermaltake toughpower 750w    still does the same thing, one slot shows 7F and FF after I press F2 but still no video and the other slot shows 5d       with the other vid card it cycles through the codes so the power source did nothing at all

this is all leading to the motherboard i guess ?


----------



## JlCollins005

yea thats what it looks like to me i cant figure out how the 220 worked though, and these others have not. do you know someone or have a board you can use for testing


----------



## jwhert

the 220 workin doesn't make sense...i'm wondering if maybe the slots are being picky and it has to sit just right to work ?   i dont know, i am trying to get my hands on a board to test with


----------



## canivari

jwhert said:


> the 220 workin doesn't make sense...i'm wondering if maybe the slots are being picky and it has to sit just right to work ?   i dont know, i am trying to get my hands on a board to test with



Heres a good idea,
disconect all the hardware that u dont need for the computer to boot only to POST.
Take HDD out, all the memry out (leave only one so he wont boot)
tke floppyes out,DVDs,all the PCi.And see if he boots.
Hope that helps.


----------



## linkin

Have you got another GPU to test?


----------



## jwhert

i have it working with a new motherboard now but no vid card in it...my old card and my new card wont work? i dont get it


----------

